

The $500 Startup - nedwin
http://blog.tweaky.com/the-500-startup/

======
dkroy
What do you get in return for all of this? As I read it the person who signs
up gets to work with you two, plus they get the $500 in credit at tweaky.com,
but I do not see what you guys are getting out of this relationship. I am not
trying to troll, I am just curious.

~~~
nedwin
We want to show people how easy it is to use Tweaky to hack together an MVP.

Out of this we'll build some case studies we hope to get PR out of and
hopefully that will lead to more people coming onto Tweaky and purchasing
tweaks.

We don't take any equity in the businesses or anything like that.

~~~
dkroy
That sounds like a good deal for both parties. I wasn't sure if you guys would
be taking equity in the businesses for the $500, which is why I asked. Thanks
for clearing that up.

------
shandsaker
Great idea - is it open for anyone in the world, or is it geographically
restricted?

~~~
nedwin
We're open to anyone, anywhere in the world. :)

------
argonaut
I think it would be wonderful if there was some sort of rapid and easy
framework for mobile apps, like WordPress is to web sites. Just throwing that
idea out there.

------
naww
What you provide seems very very trivial for any web programmer. How you
explain that this service adds some value for a company?

~~~
nedwin
Tweaky is for small business owners and non-technical people.

------
vignesh_vs_in
Is this open to only web startups?

~~~
nedwin
Not at all, in fact we've had a couple of applications for physical products -
definitely something we're interested in.

